# How to Feed Neon Tetras?



## coolastro1231 (Aug 4, 2019)

So, after a super long story, I ended up with 6 neon tetras in my tank. Thing is, they all seem to congregate towards the bottom of the tank once I introduced them into my 10 gallon tank. How do I feed them then? Do I just drop the food in and hope they eat it? My betta is also in the same tank, so I'm afraid she'll starve the tetras.
Thanks for help guys!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have platys and neon tetras. The platys do get first take in food since they swim all over, I feed flakes. But whatever sinks the tetras get. Everyone is happy

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolastro1231 (Aug 4, 2019)

So if I leave some food at the bottom, it would be ok? I bought micro-sinking pellets, but whenever I put them in, the betta gets to them first. Do I just dump a whole lot of food and wait for the tetras to come up? It seems that every time I do try to put them in, the betta just snatches em up.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

How fast do the pellets sink? I don't think the tetras will feed off the bottom. Crushed up flakes for me seem slow enough for them to realize it is food and then they start hunting around. I feed Omega One flakes and have no issues

Have your tetras ever tried to eat the pellets in the past? Or has your betta always had first grabs? If you put 3-4 pellets at one time do any make it past your betta?

Try to release a few pellets with your fingers under water while you feed your betta on the opposite side of the tank as a distraction. If they don't take to the pellets then try to crush up flakes and release under water while distracting your betta.


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolastro1231 (Aug 4, 2019)

The pellets don't sink too fast, takes about 1:30 to 2:00 minutes to sink. The guy at the PetSmart told me they were fed micropellets and frozen baby brine shrimp, so I'd think that they'd be interested in eating the food. 

I just introduced them to the tank, so I'm not sure. However, every time I do try to put in the pellets, my betta just goes om-nom-nom onto them, and inhales them. They really don't tend to make it past my betta, but I have tried putting the betta into a makeshift breeding box and letting the pellets descend. Even then, they don't eat it. 

I'll definetely try to get flake food on my hand, although I'll still try my best to try and get them to eat off of the micropellets, that'd really be preferable tbh.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

If they were just introduced then it may take some time for them to eat. Stick it out with the pallets, I don't think they will starve too bad within a few days

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolastro1231 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ok man, gotcha. Thanks for all the help, really appreciate it!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Glad to help. 

With only 5 tetras in my tank they still are healthy









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolastro1231 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow! That tank is absolutely beautiful! Huge props to you man, that tank looks EPIC!!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

How are your fish doing? Starting to finally eat?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

